# Photographers website



## kovalsap (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi 
    I have created a website designed for photographers and its free to join as well.
Please feel free to give me any feed back regarding this site.
http://www.photographersdirectory.org

Thank you for looking.


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks slick, thought about having a Street/Documentary listing?

Cheers, Lol


----------



## kovalsap (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to look at my site. Your site looks cool too, keep up the good work.


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2006)

Take a look at mine website. I promise you a eye pleasure of you life.

http://flamephotography.bravehost.com


Thank you for stoping by.
Flame :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

What a neat site. 

I'll try and have others join and view it.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 16, 2006)

neat. too bad it costs money .


----------

